# Trillian .74 out



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just got word that Trillian .74 is now available for download. I've been playing around with this, and while I still prefer ICQ over Trillian, it's a nice replacement for AIM and Yahoo Messenger.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree Z'loth, I'm an old school ICQ user.
I use Trillian because my brother uses MSN.

Trillian seems nice, If I used it more I would probably prefer it over ICQ.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm happy with .73, is there any compelling reason to goto .74? I'm too lazy to goto the web site


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It looks cleaner etc I do not notice new functionality.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/trillian/features-1.html

What's inside Trillian .74?

Universal IM Connectivity
Connects to all major chat networks, including AIM®, MSN®, ICQ®, Yahoo!®, and IRC! Unlike other multi-IM products, no accounts need to be registered with Cerulean Studios to begin. That means you can type in your old messenger account names and passwords - and start right away!

Fully skinnable, customizable interface
With plenty of skins to choose from, Trillian can change dramatically to fit your needs and desires.

All the features you need
Trillian offers a vast array of features to make your IM experience more enjoyable; check out the list on the right for specific information.


----------

